# Ex.Bristol Pilot Cutter



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Any of you fine chaps able to provide me with any information - absolutely anything at this time - about the ex.Bristol Pilot V/L "Nancy Raymond" please? I know where she is now but I am really looking for any memories/pictures etc. Tks.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

In the definitive book, The Sailing Pilots of the Bristol Channel by Peter J. Stuckey, I can find no reference to the Nancy Raymond.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Two of them, Nancy Raymond and George Ray built for the Bristol Pilotage by Thorneycrofts in 1964.
The former is currently lying at Maryport under the name of Tavros.
Nancy Raymond was the name of the "then" Bristol mayor's wife. Both craft were based at various times at Barry & Avonmouth.
Powered I believe my Merlins. In between times called "Channel Warrior". Thanks anyway Hugh. Anymore info would be appreciated.


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

I Remember one of my mates who lived in pill, Telling me that they were designed by a senior pilot, but they were not a good boat due to having a flat transom . and struggled to pull off once the pilot was aboard a vessel. Nancy Raymond was nearly always stationd at Barry,and the George Ray on stand by at Avonmouth. Always painted with a Black hull and Brown Topsides.


----------



## yotmojo (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Duquesa
I served on the Nancy Raymond as an apprentice for two years or so, shortly after she was delivered to Bristol Pilotage Authority. The fleet at the time comprised Queen Mother, George Ray, Nancy Raymond and Sally Organ. History, specifications and photographs for all of these vessels can be found at the Bristol Corporation Museum at the Bristol Docks. I believe that the establishment is known as an Industrial museum but my memory may be playing tricks!
Nancy Raymond was indeed a bit of a dog when attempting to manoeuvre away from a ship and if my memory serves me correctly she also slammed badly in anything above a 2ft sea! I was on board when she ran aground on a sand bank near Portishead whilst carrying the Haven Master, senior board members and senior representatives on her triumphal delivery voyage. The coxswain, an ex RAF full timer, was most embarrassed!!!


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks for that. All very interesting. The new Maritime Industrial Museum in Bristol is due to open next year and I will make a point of getting there then. I go past it several times every day.
Anyone interested may also like to know that the new Isambard K Brunel Visitor Centre is due to open early next month and is well worth a visit.


----------



## yotmojo (Dec 10, 2006)

*Bristol Pilot Cutter "Sally Organ"*

Spotted this on the web - may be of interest to you 
http://www.sandemanyachtcompany.co....l-Pilot-Motor-Yacht-36-ft-1936/yachtsforsale/


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Any idea what these two vessels were replaced with? What serves now as a Pilot vessel in the Bristol Channel? Is the Isambard Kingdom Brunel involved with this work?


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

Robina Fisk is the main Pilot boat, Isambard as back up.I believe they also use the welsh pilot boats as well when Robina goes for repairs/refit.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Thankyou for that.


----------



## pillshark (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pillshark*

Hi there if you are intrested I have some photos of the george ray and nancy raymond. I served aboard the george ray in her final days out of avonmouth when she was being used as the releif boat for the robina fisk. Last I seen of her she was heading to swansea marina in the hads of a private byer to be done up. Some months later Swansea marina had been on to us trying to trace the owner as both the vessel and owner had dissapeared without paying marina fees.
I don't know where the george ray is now


----------



## LargeKyle (Nov 29, 2015)

duquesa said:


> Any of you fine chaps able to provide me with any information - absolutely anything at this time - about the ex.Bristol Pilot V/L "Nancy Raymond" please? I know where she is now but I am really looking for any memories/pictures etc. Tks.


Hi, I served on the George Ray and Nancy Raymond from 74 to 78 Looking for old shipmates Russell or Michael Clarke.


----------



## LargeKyle (Nov 29, 2015)

pillshark said:


> Hi there if you are intrested I have some photos of the george ray and nancy raymond. I served aboard the george ray in her final days out of avonmouth when she was being used as the releif boat for the robina fisk. Last I seen of her she was heading to swansea marina in the hads of a private byer to be done up. Some months later Swansea marina had been on to us trying to trace the owner as both the vessel and owner had dissapeared without paying marina fees.
> I don't know where the george ray is now



Hi Pillshark, I served on the George Ray and Nancy Raymond from 74 to 78 Looking for old shipmates Russell or Michael Clarke.


----------



## Joe Marsden (Aug 19, 2018)

duquesa said:


> Two of them, Nancy Raymond and George Ray built for the Bristol Pilotage by Thorneycrofts in 1964.
> The former is currently lying at Maryport under the name of Tavros.
> Nancy Raymond was the name of the "then" Bristol mayor's wife. Both craft were based at various times at Barry & Avonmouth.
> Powered I believe my Merlins. In between times called "Channel Warrior". Thanks anyway Hugh. Anymore info would be appreciated.


it was 1958 that's what the plate says


----------



## Joe Marsden (Aug 19, 2018)

*pics*

if anyone has pictures of ether boat I would be very grateful and if anyone worked her where is the stern tube grease point please ive been doing little bits on her for a friend who owns her and love the information


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ex Bristol Pilot Cutter*



Joe Marsden said:


> it was 1958 that's what the plate says


If that is what it says then that is what it is. Cheers


----------



## singleton123 (Apr 28, 2021)

yotmojo said:


> Hi Duquesa
> I served on the Nancy Raymond as an apprentice for two years or so, shortly after she was delivered to Bristol Pilotage Authority. The fleet at the time comprised Queen Mother, George Ray, Nancy Raymond and Sally Organ. History, specifications and photographs for all of these vessels can be found at the Bristol Corporation Museum at the Bristol Docks. I believe that the establishment is known as an Industrial museum but my memory may be playing tricks!
> Nancy Raymond was indeed a bit of a dog when attempting to manoeuvre away from a ship and if my memory serves me correctly she also slammed badly in anything above a 2ft sea! I was on board when she ran aground on a sand bank near Portishead whilst carrying the Haven Master, senior board members and senior representatives on her triumphal delivery voyage. The coxswain, an ex RAF full timer, was most embarrassed!!!


----------



## singleton123 (Apr 28, 2021)

I think the coxswain was called Arthur Needs or could have been Peter Fitchew (but I think he was ExNavy)


----------



## singleton123 (Apr 28, 2021)

singleton123 said:


> I think the coxswain was called Arthur Needs or could have been Peter Fitchew (but I think he was ExNavy)


Dont forget to include the Stella in your fleet,ran aground at Potishead with Twink Gilmore on board as collected pilot,steering wheel is still at Royal in portishead.


----------



## singleton123 (Apr 28, 2021)

yotmojo said:


> Hi Duquesa
> I served on the Nancy Raymond as an apprentice for two years or so, shortly after she was delivered to Bristol Pilotage Authority. The fleet at the time comprised Queen Mother, George Ray, Nancy Raymond and Sally Organ. History, specifications and photographs for all of these vessels can be found at the Bristol Corporation Museum at the Bristol Docks. I believe that the establishment is known as an Industrial museum but my memory may be playing tricks!
> Nancy Raymond was indeed a bit of a dog when attempting to manoeuvre away from a ship and if my memory serves me correctly she also slammed badly in anything above a 2ft sea! I was on board when she ran aground on a sand bank near Portishead whilst carrying the Haven Master, senior board members and senior representatives on her triumphal delivery voyage. The coxswain, an ex RAF full timer, was most embarrassed!!!


----------



## singleton123 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi what is your name as I was apprentice at roughly same time,my name is Pat Leech


----------



## D H W (Oct 18, 2021)

duquesa said:


> Any of you fine chaps able to provide me with any information - absolutely anything at this time - about the ex.Bristol Pilot V/L "Nancy Raymond" please? I know where she is now but I am really looking for any memories/pictures etc. Tks.





duquesa said:


> Any of you fine chaps able to provide me with any information - absolutely anything at this time - about the ex.Bristol Pilot V/L "Nancy Raymond" please? I know where she is now but I am really looking for any memories/pictures etc. Tks.


Are you still interested in any info on the George Ray or Nancy Raymond?


----------

